# Supplementing multiples



## Chiligoats (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi! I'm new! My goat, Rosie just kidded 3 beautiful kids. 2 girls 1 boy.

I'm being told she can't raise all 3. What's your experiences? I was grabbing some bovine colostrum & was going to just supplement over the next 3 days to make sure everyone was off to a good start. But now have been told to remove one & bottle feed it.

Appreciate all input from you experienced goat people

Thanks! (I'm so excited! They're sooo cute!)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome! 

You're going to hear a few different opinions on that topic. I've let them raise triplets last year and supplemented, it still really wore down my does. This year I pulled all the triplets and found a home for them as bottle babies. Seems quite a few people on this forum successfully supplement multiples though. It's just not something I personally will do in the future anymore. 

If you do go down the bottle feeding route; having another bottle baby (for a buddy) or if you can set it up so he can still be part of the herd, will really help him learn how to be a goat and can be properly socialized. 

There's really no right or wrong way, it all comes down to what you yourself can handle and what your doe can handle.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, we love pics you know. (hint hint)

She will feed them just fine the first few days but you can milk her a little to get colostrum down the runt. After 24 hrs they don't absorb it.

Some does can handle quads. It's not a law that she can only feed two, however there IS a tendency for the weakest/smallest one will get shoved off the teat.
This year I picked a quad to bottle feed, rather he picked me; self designated bottle boy. We did this on day 3.


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson (Mar 31, 2016)

A good milk producing dairy goat should be able to milk enough for three babies. You could give her some grain to help her produce more. A Boer or meat goat probably could not raise more than two babies because they don't have enough milk.
When the babies are under a week old they don't drink very much so once they get older is probably when you'll start having problems. One not getting enough to drink or all of them acting hungry. So you could make one a bottle baby or supplement them. 
I've let two of my dairy goats raise their triplets without any problems, but I've had to make bottle babies out of Boer goat triplets because the mother cannot produce enough milk. I've also had to make one a bottle baby after noticing she wasn't getting enough milk. 
So, I would say, keep a close eye on them and just make sure they are getting enough to eat! They sound so cute, have fun!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Really it just depends on the doe. I agree your going to get different views on this but for me anything more then 2 and I pull. I find its more easy to start them on a bottle after 24 hours (after they get colostrum) then later on if they are not growing well. I also don't like them chewing and fighting over teats. I do have one doe that is more like a cow, will let her kids nurse when they want not when she wants which is here and there for a little bit so I'm letting her keep her 3 especially since she has more then enough milk for them!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Audery, my Boer girls have always raised trips with plenty milk.  
But you are right in that after a couple of weeks if someone is not getting enough, supplementation is needed.
Which is why if you are going to bottle feed one or more, get them on bottle within the first few days.
I once supplanted a quad. He stayed with mom & sibs. One day I caught him two timin me. :roll:


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson (Mar 31, 2016)

nancy d said:


> Audery, my Boer girls have always raised trips with plenty milk.
> But you are right in that after a couple of weeks if someone is not getting enough, supplementation is needed.
> Which is why if you are going to bottle feed one or more, get them on bottle within the first few days.
> I once supplanted a quad. He stayed with mom & sibs. One day I caught him two timin me. :roll:


Huh, my Boer goats never have enough milk to raise triplets. The babies always end up hungry or not gaining very well. We use them for 4H so I have to make sure they grow fast when they are young, thus I make one of them a bottle baby to make sure they are all getting plenty of milk. But, since my Boer's are show line, they are not bred to have good milking genes. I'm glad yours have enough milk


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are your triplets Chiligoats?

My preference is to leave the triplets with the dam and bring a bottle up twice a day and supplement any/all three that will take it. And feed the dam plenty of high quality hay and grain to keep up with them. Yes, she will be thin at the end. I wean them about 14 weeks.


----------

